# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Does anyone remember...

## Peter NJ

When it looked like this?



1912393_790848600943517_583731449_n.jpg

----------


## andynap

Well our first trip was 1972 and there wasn't much around  but Caravanserai was there and it's possible I see it- or not. It's hard to tell. There was a great Gazebo/bar on the end of the peninsula.

----------


## RDT

It is before Mr. Parker built the Concord Hotel. 
The old airport was still in use for cargo.....good old Johnny!
This was taken between 1965 and 1968

----------


## Eve

We stayed at the Caravansari in 1985.  Great bar.  I know the year because I had morning sickness.

----------

